# info on seminole boat ramp tournament



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

does anyone know what day and time the seminole boat ramp tournaments are.? i would like to start fishing them. a few folks said tuesday. i was just trying to find out for sure. any info or a number i can call or who holds it would be greatly appreciated.

Bobby Hendricks 850-512-5881


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Every Tuesday blast off at 5 pm. Not sure who to contact though


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

we figured it out and still managed to not get rained out


----------

